# Rehoming rats w/ DCN + accessories



## mrowfs (Sep 20, 2014)

Rehoming four rats with their cage, accessories, and food. 

***LOCATED IN BEDFORD, PA***







Unfortunately, I have to downsize my mischief and that means getting rid of a few of my babies.  

There are two males and two females that I will be rehoming. 

1. Bitsy, female ~2.5 years old. Top eared irish beige. She is very sweet! Loves cuddling and just laying with you while you watch a movie. Occasionally will bless you with kisses. 

2. Piper, female ~6/7 months old. Black irish dumbo. She is a very, very sweet girl. She LOVES giving kisses and cuddling with you out of her cage(after she's explored for awhile). 

3. Toto, male ~3 months old. Top eared irish mink velveteen. He is a sweet boy, very curious and outgoing! He loves giving kisses and cuddling with you!

4. Oliver, male ~3 months old. Irish black velveteen dumbo. He is a bit shyer and smaller than his brother, but he is sweet. He likes to give kisses and play wrestle with your hand.

(pm me if you'd like pictures of them)




females must go together and males must go together. ideally, i would like them to all go together.




I'm not asking a rehoming fee for the rats, but if you'd like their accessories, food, and cage, I would need to charge a fee for that. 




They could come with their double critter nation cage, fleece scraps for bedding, about 5lbs. of oxbow food, treats, and their cage accessories (hammock, igloos, chews, ect..)

I would ask around $100 for everything. 




If you would like more information, pictures, or anything else please don't hesitate to message me or comment on this post.


----------

